# Pelican 7060 Modifications And/Or Upgrades



## JAS (Dec 13, 2012)

I know that this has already been asked in one form or another in the past, I thought I would try just in case there is anything new. Is there any sort of modification or upgrade yet for the Pelican 7060? Although it is a great light, at this point, it is getting a little bit dated and there are brighter LED flashlights in a similar size and configuration. I wouldn't mind seeing an after-market modification from say TerraLUX, but maybe there aren't enough Pelican 7060 around to make it worth their while. I would think that some of the newer, more efficient LEDs nowadays would allow this light to increase its output with a similar run time.


----------



## MaNCuBuS (Dec 17, 2012)

I have run into the same problem. If you (we) can find someone who can take apart the light module, it can be upgraded I think. The problem is the darn one piece module!


----------

